# Wyndham scam at Old Town Alexandria



## vigor1/bchs (Feb 16, 2011)

My husband and I have been scammed during a recent stay at Wyndham Old Town Alexandria. We went to the owner update (supposedly 30 minutes) and wound up spending over four hours. While we should have walked away, we did not. 

We own three timeshares with Wyndham, RCI, and Bluegreen and have enjoyed being a part of timeshare users. Other than not getting exactly the resort we have wanted, very few problems have occurred. I think our key has been flexibility.

At the outset of our meeting at Wyndham, we told Alex Suied and Jesse Vaughn that "we could not and would not spend another dime on timeshares." Mr. Suied suggested that the only advantageous matter he could help with would be to move all of our timeshare points into the Wyndham umbrella. He was in and out of the room with us, coming back to say that it was doable and would move us into VIP status with many benefits. He later came back and said the manager had agreed and that by just moving our points to Wyndham we would qualify for VIP. We signed a lengthy contract - by that time we were tired and he kept talking as we were signing, saying "we're almost done and you'll be out of here in just a few mintues." Never in the course of our conversation did he mention $25,000or more for a new timeshare in National Harbor. We were not offered a tour of National Harbor. 

In early February we received a bill from Bank of America (an inactive card for two years) for $25,000, a charge from Wyndham as they had reactivated our MasterCard. (I thought that was totally against the law). We talked to Bank of America and Wyndham and yesterday received a bill from BA for $14,000 plus. I feel certain this is a ploy to get us to pay half and then soon we will be billed for more. We have written Wyndham, BA, Federal Trade Commission, AGs for Virginia and Florida. What else can we do? I have read horror stories on line.

We have had the highest credit rating and I feel that is about to change. Can you share any advice? Do you know if others have had similar problems, especially at Old Town Alexandria.

Thank you for any advice and help you can give us.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 16, 2011)

I guess the first question I have is:  *Are you still within your recision period???*

If so, I'd simply rescind (following the instructions in the contract or accompanying documents) and be done with it.

I'd also be very careful to understand what you may have signed away in the process of  _"...moving our points to Wyndham."  _Hopefully, you didn't deed any of your holdings to Wyndham!


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 16, 2011)

vigor1/bchs said:


> ... Mr. Suied suggested that the only advantageous matter he could help with would be to move all of our timeshare points into the Wyndham umbrella. ... and would move us into VIP status with many benefits. ... by just moving our points to Wyndham we would qualify for VIP. We signed a lengthy contract - ...  Never in the course of our conversation did he mention $25,000or more for a new timeshare in National Harbor. We were not offered a tour of National Harbor.
> 
> In early February we received a bill from Bank of America (an inactive card for two years) for $25,000, a charge from Wyndham as they had reactivated our MasterCard. (I thought that was totally against the law). We talked to Bank of America and Wyndham and yesterday received a bill from BA for $14,000 plus. I feel certain this is a ploy to get us to pay half and then soon we will be billed for more. We have written Wyndham, BA, Federal Trade Commission, AGs for Virginia and Florida. What else can we do? I have read horror stories on line. ...



Since this is a credit card, there is a certain amount of time you are permitted to contests the charges.  You need to call Bank of America ASAP and see if the action is still timely, normally, an Affidavit of Fraud would have to be signed by you to have the charges reversed.

Also, filing with the Better Business Bureau of Central Floridia on-line could be helpful.  Wyndham does react to complaints with them.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 16, 2011)

This couple was double-teamed by the sales guys. Only 1 (either H or W) of them had to signed the Visa bill. The Visa card was one they used with them several years ago. The fraud would have been calling the credit card company to get the new security codes for the card & most likely impersonating one of them (either one of these salesman or a support person). As for all the papers that are wisked away - any one of them could have been a charge slip to the credit card.

And it has been more than 45 days - Wyndham makes sure there is little dispute time a credit card charge.

*The call to skip these OWNER UPDATES at Wyndham Resorts is for just these reasons*. The high pressure, extended meetings, several coragraphed and confusing as to who is doing what, which papers from this one (or NO wrong, you need these other papers), sign here, evaluate the staff, sign off one this ontime offer, last chance, limited time only, to make up for the length (lost notice), just this one last person who is not a salesman ... *Skip the loot.*


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 16, 2011)

What did you agree to when you signed? You OWE what that says as that is what you agreed to. How/what they charged it to may be an issue (although they will just claim the number was "on file" and used in error)so the real question is what did you agree t pay in your paperwork?   You got shafted without a doubt. At this point your legal right to simply rescind is long gone. Do not pay & fight to get it canceled is your best move now I O but realize that it is going to cost you $$ or a credit hit or both as you AGREED to pay some amount & now want out. It is going to cost you. Good luck but the last thing I would do is pay for & keep whatever they are billng you for as it isn't worth 5% of what they are charging you.   Typical sales nightmare and a trapped owner getting screwed over. Sad. Avoid all sales weasels. Period. No matter WHO they are representing. Any timeshare purchase that has value will be done resale. Any retail purchase is a ripoff. Avoid the temptation or this sad outcome could be you!


----------



## ronparise (Feb 16, 2011)

*Similar at Bonnet Creek*

You are not alone...I have friend that bought into Wyndham at Bonnet Creek in three stages

her first visit she bought the starter package (Discovery?) a few hundred dollars now and a commitment  to pay $2500 for a temporary membership. Her next visit she bought in for real. It was on her third visit that the salesman looked at the interest she was paying on the mortgage and went to work to "reduce her interest rate"  He did that but doubled her principal to $45000 and put $5000 more on a RCI credit card. without her knowledge

The way she described it to me sounded just like your experience. Fast talking salesman, telling her one thing and pushing papers that said something else altogether, in front of her for signature. 

It wasn't until after the rescission period (10 days in Florida) when the bills started to arrive that she figured out what happened.  

So far Wyndham has refused to do anything. And I think she is giving up.

My advice to you is the same advice I gave my friend....fight it, but dont give up. 

Heres a link to a website that you might find helpful. I believe that the guy that runs it has helped folks get a contract cancelled. 

http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com/

These guys are crooks and its a policy I believe that comes down from the top. They take advantage of peoples trust


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 16, 2011)

For what is worth, I think what you signed was to buy a new contract and PIC the other two.  If this is what happened, you still own the underlying non-Wyndham Properties.  If Wyndham damages your credit, dispute is immediately on all three credit reporting agencies.  They have something like 30 or 40 days to respond, if they do not,  the entry is dropped.  My guess, under this fact pattern, a response to your challenge will not be received in a timely manner if at all.  

If you want an additional avenue, you can contact the following person.  I understand that she is still at Wyndham.

Brenda George
Director Consumer Affairs
Consumer Affairs Department
Office of the General Counsel
Wyndham Vacation Ownership
(407) 626-5195 direct 
(407) 370-5204 fax
brenda.george@wyndhamvo.com

Wyndham always has the right to voluntarily recend a contract even if the time frame has expired.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 17, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Also, filing with the Better Business Bureau of Central Floridia on-line could be helpful.  Wyndham does react to complaints with them.


The government agency which regulates the real estate industry (including timeshares) in Florida is the *Florida Department of Business and Professional Regulation*.  They have a timeshare division within that department.  If you go to the official Florida state government website (MyFlorida.com), you will find links to state agencies and can go from there.  I would contact them and file a complaint.  

Wyndham may respond to a BBB complaint in some fashion, but the BBB has no *authority* of any kind.  DBPR *does*, and they are not bashful about using it.

[ETA:  For OP, Virginia probably also has a regulatory body that covers timeshares, and I would find out who they are and file a complaint with them in addition to the other things you are doing.  I wouldn't expect much from the FTC, but state agencies often have much more muscle and interest in protecting you than federal agencies.]

Good luck.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 18, 2011)

Since this occurred in Alexandria, I would suggest contacting two VA agencies:

Office of the Attorney General at  http://www.oag.state.va.us/

and Department of Agriculture/Consumer Affairs at http://www.vdacs.virginia.gov/consumer/index.shtml

Probably wouldn't hurt to also contact the Florida agencies as well since the main Wyndham officesare in FL.

Look through all of the papers they gave you. If you did not sign a credit card receipt, then this is fraud. Might stillbe if the account had been cllosed and they somehow managed to get it re-opened.

There is a Wyndham group on Yahoo. Couldn't hurt to join that and go over there and bitch. At least you will feel better and they may be able to offer advice as well. 

Good luck & come back and let us know what happens.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 18, 2011)

When I was in MB they really got me mad. I told them not to run a credit report as I would pay cash if I wanted it. You got it, they ran it and I got po'd   I told them I had to pick up Kelli as she was now waiting for me in the lobby. They suggested I come back after I picked up Kelli and all hell broke loose. I let them have it. 

Another time I went I almost got tricked into buying points by giving them my 3br week in St George. I went in to sign the contract and told the girl well I'll just sell my St george week since I'm getting points. The sec said oh, no, you'll lose your VIP status!! In other words they wanted me to pay the mf's plus their fees. All the time I thought they were taking my week and I'd only have to pay their mf's. Luckily this happened b4 I signed the papers. The salesman couldn't understand how I could have possibly thought that or that he had said something to make me believe it. I thought the manager was going to blow a gasket. I've been ts'ing for over 20 yrs and I thought I was smarter than the average bear, but they almost got me. Thank God for tuggers Pat & Marge.  

I now have a free points program with Wyndham.  I am now a happy camper!!

Wyndham is very very slick, but there are a lot of them within driving distance which is what I wanted.   shaggy


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 18, 2011)

shagnut said:


> When I was in MB they really got me mad. I told them not to run a credit report as I would pay cash if I wanted it. You got it, they ran it and I got po'd   I told them I had to pick up Kelli as she was now waiting for me in the lobby. They suggested I come back after I picked up Kelli and all hell broke loose. I let them have it.
> 
> Another time I went I almost got tricked into buying points by giving them my 3br week in St George. I went in to sign the contract and told the girl well I'll just sell my St george week since I'm getting points. The sec said oh, no, you'll lose your VIP status!! In other words they wanted me to pay the mf's plus their fees. All the time I thought they were taking my week and I'd only have to pay their mf's. Luckily this happened b4 I signed the papers. The salesman couldn't understand how I could have possibly thought that or that he had said something to make me believe it. I thought the manager was going to blow a gasket. I've been ts'ing for over 20 yrs and I thought I was smarter than the average bear, but they almost got me. Thank God for tuggers Pat & Marge.
> 
> ...



Shaggy - As long as you've been around and they came within a single signature of roping you in?  What chance does the "average" know-little traveler stand? Thanks for posting & congrats on the near miss! 

Enjoy your Wyndham as, for now at least, the system is still great and offers more than most for the money.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 19, 2011)

Alexandria is our home Wyndham resort (which we always use).  I always flatly refuse to attend the 'owner updates', but as at most Wyndhams, they are extremely pushy in trying to get us to one.  I may just print this thread out and yell at them when I go next month & they try to get me to an owner update!  (I'm sure they'll say it's all not true, but we all know better).  Such a shame, because Wyndham could be a great product if it weren't for their sleazy sales tactics....


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Good product - horrible sales*



Deb from NC said:


> Alexandria is our home Wyndham resort (which we always use).  I always flatly refuse to attend the 'owner updates', but as at most Wyndhams, they are extremely pushy in trying to get us to one.  I may just print this thread out and yell at them when I go next month & they try to get me to an owner update!  (I'm sure they'll say it's all not true, but we all know better).  Such a shame, because Wyndham could be a great product if it weren't for their sleazy sales tactics....



It is a shame as the product is SO good while the sales are sme of the worst - if it weren't for Wastegate they wold hold the dubious "crown".  They press you to attend then berate you for "wasting our time" when you honestly say you don't want to buy grossly overpriced retail product when you're happy with what you have and can get all you'd ever want resale for pennies. They can't have it both ways yet they try to every stay. At least many of the sales centers have good popcorn to enjoy! 

Best to avoid the weasels altogether as it is frustrating & wastes your pricey vacation time.


----------



## ledaga (Feb 20, 2011)

*signing time protection*

It seems to me that everyone should buy a stamp with that says"No purchase is acceptable" or NO or some personal statement that states you petition.  When they hand you a paper to sign stamp in permanent ink and inital it.  When thaey hand me a form the first thing I do is write on the paper that I have not approved any purchase.  That usually sens them in orbit.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 23, 2011)

vigor1/bchs said:


> ... Thank you for any advice and help you can give us.



Any update on how this came out?


----------

